# My latest effort



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I will probably keep this one for my own use.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the marbling in that a lot. Another great one Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Yep....another beauty!!! What's the dimensions?


-----------------------------------
3&1/2" long, and 1" wide across front of barrel.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another real nice one Rich.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Rick the different coloration really give it character.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another cracker Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm with Rick the different coloration really give it character.


----------------------------------------------------
It is really a head scratcher when you see all of the different colors and crazy designs inside a cow horn sometimes. Makes a person wonder how those designs got there.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like marbling on a good steak....LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

She's ready for duty now!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich the same thing happens with wood. You never know what you are going to get until to turn it. That is probably my favorite part.

Go gettem!


----------

